# The Naughty parrot



## Wingnut (Sep 3, 2005)

David received a parrot for his birthday. This parrot was fully grown with a bad attitude and worse vocabulary. Every other word was an expletive. Those that weren't expletives were, to say the least, rude. 

David tried hard to change the bird's attitude and was constantly saying polite words, playing soft music, and anything else that came to mind. Nothing worked. He yelled at the bird and the bird got worse. He shook the bird and the bird got madder and ruder. 


Finally, in a moment of desperation, David put the parrot in the freezer. For a few moments he heard the bird squawking, kicking and screaming and then, suddenly, all was quiet. 

David, frightened that he might have actually hurt the bird, quickly opened the freezer door. The parrot calmly stepped out onto David's extended arm and said, "I'm sorry that I offended you with my language and actions. I ask for your forgiveness." 

David was astounded at the bird's change in attitude and was about to ask what changed him when the parrot continued, 


"May I ask what the chicken did?"


----------



## Jon (Sep 4, 2005)

ROFLMAO!!!

I didn't get it the first 2 times through, but then it hit me.... hard!


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 4, 2005)

LOL


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Sep 3 2005, 11:19 PM
> * I didn't get it the first 2 times through, but then it hit me.... hard! *


  <_< 
No suprise there.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Sep 4 2005, 02:24 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Sep 4 2005, 02:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Sep 3 2005, 11:19 PM
> * I didn't get it the first 2 times through, but then it hit me.... hard! *


<_< 
No suprise there.   [/b][/quote]
 LMAO :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 4, 2005)

I wonder what parrot would taste like?


And if Parrots can talk, why can't other animals?  :huh:


----------



## emtbass (Sep 5, 2005)

That was funny.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 5, 2005)

I've read it five times since it was posted.  I didn't want to admit to it, but it's true.


I finally got it 

<===========
I'm with Stupid


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 6, 2005)

LMAO,  


MMMMMMM - *while eating parrot* - tastes like chicken..................


-Cap'n


----------



## ShortHairedPunkette (Sep 16, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## PArescueEMT (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978+Sep 4 2005, 03:24 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ffemt8978 @ Sep 4 2005, 03:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Sep 3 2005, 11:19 PM
> * I didn't get it the first 2 times through, but then it hit me.... hard! *


<_< 
No suprise there.   [/b][/quote]
 Ditto


----------



## Jon (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Oct 2 2005, 04:00 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Oct 2 2005, 04:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto [/b][/quote]
 Hey... showing up a month later and adding your 2 cents isn't cool


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Oct 2 2005, 06:59 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Oct 2 2005, 06:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey... showing up a month later and adding your 2 cents isn't cool [/b][/quote]
 Not as cool as the Parrot, I bet.

Get it?

 :lol:


----------



## PArescueEMT (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Oct 2 2005, 08:17 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Oct 2 2005, 08:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not as cool as the Parrot, I bet.

Get it?

 :lol: [/b][/quote]
 are we going to be doing the quote thing again?

Al... not funny

Jon... Read Al's signature and act like i'm saying it.


----------

